#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  ASME VIII calcs, Excel

## Jon4242

This one isnt mine and I havent used it, but it looks like it could be useful.

See More: ASME VIII calcs, Excel

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## ceferino

thank a lot

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much, BRO...

----------


## endah

thank you

----------


## nazrin

thanks man

----------


## tanutran

mnay thanks !

----------


## ajay123

Very nice to verify, great help

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thank you very much.

----------


## hussam jassem

thanks

See More: ASME VIII calcs, Excel

----------


## mdsamir.shaikh

Thank you* very useful quote.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thanks.

----------


## Prem_me

THank you for sharing

----------


## sanjaysy

Thanks!!

----------


## Swami_jsn

Thank you very much.

----------


## inconel

looking for spread sheet with appendix-1

----------


## otelo

Thanks a lot!

----------


## luckshmiravi

> This one isnt mine and I havent used it, but it looks like it could be useful.



Thank you , Dear

----------


## realmmahesh

thank you

----------


## cumigila

> This one isnt mine and I havent used it, but it looks like it could be useful.



thanks sir

----------


## cumigila

thanks a lot

----------


## torque73

Not possible to download it. File extension ist .gif. Somebody can help here? Thanks!!

See More: ASME VIII calcs, Excel

----------


## angel25

> Not possible to download it. File extension ist .gif. Somebody can help here? Thanks!!



same here, thanks

----------


## angel25

> Not possible to download it. File extension ist .gif. Somebody can help here? Thanks!!



same here, thanks

----------


## tayssier

I am not able to open several attachments  in this forum. Please help.

----------


## billlo

merci pour le partage

----------

